# Cyclone in Australia



## dmbrand (Feb 2, 2011)

It is just hitting them now; say it is bigger than Katrina....

Cyclone Yasi


----------



## Cathyb (Feb 2, 2011)

*Wow*



dmbrand said:


> It is just hitting them now; say it is bigger than Katrina....
> 
> Cyclone Yasi



Weather everywhere seems to have gotten so much worse that in past years!  Isn't this Australia's summer time?  Thanks Dawn


----------



## colamedia (Feb 3, 2011)

In the tropics (Far North Queensland) it's the 'wet season', aka summer.


----------

